# Paintball gun question



## Guest (Apr 16, 2012)

A friend of mine who lives in NH just bought this paintball gun made by Tippmann: http://www.paintball-online.com/US-...Tippmann-SNIPER-Gun-Package-GPTUSTTSG-0X.aspx

I tried it out and it was one of the better paint ball "markers" that I have ever used and have been thinking about getting one. Since this has a "assault rifle" appearance, would it be legal to own in Mass?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2012)

Hush said:


> View attachment 307
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


Slow night? Takes me a while to search for a picture on my iphone and post it on here.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Nope, at the m&g enjoying a cold beer and warm tits. That's my default 'what the fuck' picture

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2012)

Enjoy a beer or 5 for me!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Done and done 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

I have a serious question for the OP. Doesn't the hopper get in the way of that sight? What's the point of a scope you can't see through?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Yeah that's definitely legal. It's a paintball marker... I have an alpha black as well. Pretty reliable, as in it doesn't jam up and chop balls. That sight is USELESS... Paintballs arc and curve like crazy... It flies straight for maybe 20 yards? 

I ended up buying an A5 by Tippman a few years back, you can unleash a hail of .68 cal balls downfield with it. Fun stuff...


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

If it has a flash suppressor and a collapsible stock, definitely not legal in Mass. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Don't forget the bayonet lug


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Q5-TPR said:


> Use real guns....


Can't shoot real guns at people...

Oh wait. Nevermind. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2012)

I was just curious because it has that "assault rifle" look and a collapsible stock. Since I am not allowed to have a rifle with a collapsible stock, would I be allowed to have one on a paintball marker?



lofu said:


> I have a serious question for the OP. Doesn't the hopper get in the way of that sight? What's the point of a scope you can't see through?


I remember on my Tippmann 98, the hopper didn't interfere with the scope I had on it, because the hopper extended off the side and then up.


----------



## HiredGoon (Jan 21, 2008)

Nothing illegal about it, since a paintball marker is not considered a firearm....but it's all completely useless heavy cosmetic junk and ornaments. Nothing but marketing for the kiddies that are into mil-sim these days. None of it does anything to improve the range or accuracy of the inherently inaccurate projectiles. Even the quality in Tippmann has declined since they stopped being a true U.S. company and started manufacturing everything in China.


----------

